# Fresh Milk



## Pesky Wesky

Hello,
I've just been looking at another forum where some people are saying that's it's difficult to find fresh milk. I'm really surprised as I thought that that was a _Spain 20 years ago_ scenario. I can find fresh milk in a bakery here and all supermarkets, big and small, no problem. I'm wondering if it's just a problem of finding it in the supermarket. Do you have fresh milk where you live? Do you have to go to a big supermarket to find it?


----------



## Guest

Last time I looked I did not see in the one supermarket I use most locally but then I use so little milk I have not bothered searching. I did read some time ago that the spanish milk producers wanted to be able to sell from street machines like in France is it ? That way they can negotiate a better price.


----------



## nigele2

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello,
> I've just been looking at another forum where some people are saying that's it's difficult to find fresh milk. I'm really surprised as I thought that that was a _Spain 20 years ago_ scenario. I can find fresh milk in a bakery here and all supermarkets, big and small, no problem. I'm wondering if it's just a problem of finding it in the supermarket. Do you have fresh milk where you live? Do you have to go to a big supermarket to find it?


Up here in Asturias we have no problems - but then we have the best cows in Spain chomping the lovely green grass of the pastures


----------



## Tallulah

Yeah, we can find fresh milk here, in with all the yoghurts/batidos and stuff but to be honest, we're quite happy with UHT cartons now - now that we've gotten used to it!


----------



## lynn

I don't bother with it tbh. I bulk buy the longlife stuff. We have got used to the taste of the skimmed version. We use a lot less milk than we did in the UK because my kids don't really like the breakfast cereals here and I refuse to pay for the UK versions as they are so expensive!


----------



## lynn

Tallulah said:


> Yeah, we can find fresh milk here, in with all the yoghurts/batidos and stuff but to be honest, we're quite happy with UHT cartons now - now that we've gotten used to it!


You beat me at fastest fingers first Tallulah lol!


----------



## Tallulah

It's only used in any great quanities in our house for cereals or a bit in cooking - but of course the obligatory "cola cao" at bedtime, so because that's flavoured, the kids haven't complained.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Well as you probably know I prefer food in general to be as unmanipulated as poss, but will use both uht and fresh and skimmed and semi skimmed, so it's not a big problem for me either as there are at least 4 types that I can use. I was just curious. It seems that it might be a north south divide thing which is a bit silly in this day and age when all fresh milk is delivered in refridgerated lorries.


----------



## xabiaxica

we do get fresh milk here - although 6 years ago it was hard to come by, so we got used to buying the long life stuff


in the summer when the tourists are here it often runs out by lunchtime in the supermarkets in any case


----------



## Guest

I've never seen it in supermarkets, but there's some machines around here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

halydia said:


> I've never seen it in supermarkets, but there's some machines around here.


Yes, my BIL gets from a machine. It's really good milk, but very creamy and farmhousy, not to a lot of Brits liking nowadays that people have been weaned off full fat milk because of high cholesterol.


----------



## xabiaxica

My OH occasionally gets a yen for fresh English milk & bought some yesterday

on the back of this thread I just I just used some on my Special K, just to see

it was semi-skimmed - just like the Mercadona long-life stuff we usually get












funny how your tastes change...................


----------



## natalieml

It's funny in the UK we use loads of Fresh milk about 8 pints a week yet in Spain we tend to opt for the UHT stuff. We can get fresh milk in Eroski where we do our main shop but to be honest it really doesn't taste nice. Even the kids don't really like the taste so we generally use the UHT stuff. Ever so occasionally I'll pay the premium and buy imported Cravendale.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I reckon you get used to what ever over time. (Except *Hornimans* tea!!)I remember in WSM in the summer they used to sell a special kind of sterilized milk in a glass bottle, just to cater for the Brummies on their holidays 'cos that was what they used in Brummie land.


----------



## xabiaxica

natalieml said:


> It's funny in the UK we use loads of Fresh milk about 8 pints a week yet in Spain we tend to opt for the UHT stuff. We can get fresh milk in Eroski where we do our main shop but to be honest it really doesn't taste nice. Even the kids don't really like the taste so we generally use the UHT stuff. Ever so occasionally I'll pay the premium and buy imported Cravendale.


that's what my OH bought - Cravendale

I was shocked by how horrible I thought it was


----------

